# Trade: Tyranid Warrior Brood for SM's



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Tyranid Warrior Brood, brand new, assembled but unpainted.

The sprues have had the assembled Nid parts removed but everything else should be there except the mega arms which I will send as well (I had originally planned to put them on but it didn't work out.) The instructions are also there. Otherwise, what you see in the pics is what you get! k: 

These were given to me for xmas but I've gone down the SM route so I'm looking to trade for something similar from the SM side of things. I would prefer unassembled and complete but I will consider offers. likewise, if you're really keen I will also consider paypal.

I will post to the UK only (sorry guys!) and will only use first class signed and tracked (or better if you ask) and ask you do the same for anything sent to me.

Pics below!


----------

